
Show HN: AI-Powered Podcast Transcription Service - robgehring
https://speechtext.ai/podcast-transcription-service
======
robgehring
We've recently released new transcription service for podcasters. We trained
our speech recognition model on 40000+ hours of human-transcribed podcasts. It
helps us to achieve up to 97% transcription accuracy (depending on audio
quality). You can check our free trial plan to see how new deep learning model
works for podcasts. Select the audio type as 'Podcast' and your files will be
accurately converted to text in just a few minutes.

~~~
jclos
This looks nice, and I might give it a try to transcribe the live Q&A sessions
I am doing for the course I teach. My question is how well does it handle
accents? My slight French accent often trips the Cortana-powered transcription
that is integrated in PowerPoint, but I assume your models are a bit more
complex than those.

~~~
robgehring
We offer Global English model for en-US language. All training data with
different accents were contained into single model and it should work with
different speaker accents (about 90% accuracy). But of course it depends on
audio quality. For very noisy speech the accuracy may be lower than expected.

